# dryer timer brocken



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

i noticed yesterday that my dryer timer is not counting down. i set it for 30 min or any time on the timed dry and the dryer starts but it never counts down, so the dryer never shuts off. can anyone help?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

It might just be the timer motor.

Phone around to the appliance parts stores in your area and you should find that you can buy a rebuilt timer for your dryer.


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

how much do they generaly cost and are they eaisy to instal?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

A rebuilt timer will typically cost about half what a new timer costs. Talk to the people at your local appliance parts stores. They will know if there is anyone rebuilding timers locally. If not, they'll typically know where you can send your timer to be rebuilt, or order a rebuilt timer from.

Or, you can Google "rebuilt timers" and find web sites that rebuild appliance timers like this one:

http://www.appliancetimers.com/

This web page lists three companies that rebuild appliance timers:
http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_central/home_clinic/1275291.html?page=2

In Canada, there is also Turner's Timers at:
*Turner's Timer Repair*
1220 Ellesmere Road, Scarborough, ON M1P 2X5
Telephone : *416-291-2102*

In Winnipeg, there is also Acadian Controls:
*Acadian Controls*
255 Aldine ,
Winnipeg , Manitoba Canada R3J 3A9 
*Phone:*(204) 832-0615


It's not hard to replace a timer. You just have to accurately document what wire went to what tab on the old timer before you transfer the wires to the rebuilt or new timer.


----------

